# Green Anoles



## sinensispsyched (Feb 11, 2012)

I was picking up crickets yesterday, and I passed by the green anole "cubicle". As I walked by, this one anole followed me from end to end, and I fell in love. Thanks to that, I know what I'm getting once I move out of my parents' house.

What are the basic care notes?

Is a male or female more docile?


----------



## agent A (Feb 11, 2012)

I noticed with every animal of mine the females r calmer and more civilized

I too want an anole


----------



## sinensispsyched (Feb 11, 2012)

Do you have any nice slogans to say to our parents?


----------



## agent A (Feb 11, 2012)

Yes

"it's better than drugs"

"it can help me pick a career in college"

"it relieves stress"

Any that u got?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 11, 2012)

got me there!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Feb 11, 2012)

I've had anoles before, and believe me, they're FAST. If you're not careful, they'll be out of the cage in a second.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Feb 11, 2012)

But they don't need a large cage. A ten gallon tank will do. They like decor in the cage, and will bite if angry. Never pick up by the tail or it'll come right off.


----------



## agent A (Feb 11, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> But they don't need a large cage. A ten gallon tank will do. They like decor in the cage, and will bite if angry. Never pick up by the tail or it'll come right off.


Same with geckos

I wanna get a gecko lol


----------



## brancsikia339 (Feb 11, 2012)

i have a crested gecko. He's huge!!!


----------



## agent A (Feb 11, 2012)

Leopard geckos r cuter :wub:


----------



## gripen (Feb 11, 2012)

gold dust geckos are cutest lol.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Feb 11, 2012)

I've had countless Anoles in my day, and there very easy to keep!

-Slogan- "Sometimes I'm just so Anole, Mom" :lol:


----------



## rs4guy (Feb 11, 2012)

Anoles are cool, I had many as a kid, easy, but fast, and the tails are fragile as others noted. In my opinion thee are many, far cooler lizards out there though. My favorites are Uromastyx, Dragons, Fat tailed Geckos, and many Cham species. All need a proper UVB setup, one of the most overlooked aspects of lizard keeping.


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 11, 2012)

No male and male with no female. Theyare fairly terrotorial.

Get a female and a female!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Feb 11, 2012)

rs4guy said:


> Anoles are cool, I had many as a kid, easy, but fast, and the tails are fragile as others noted. In my opinion thee are many, far cooler lizards out there though. My favorites are Uromastyx, Dragons, Fat tailed Geckos, and many Cham species. All need a proper UVB setup, one of the most overlooked aspects of lizard keeping.


True, but a anole can be had for around 5 bucks.


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 11, 2012)

I've seen some for 3 bucks and a setup cage for $30!


----------



## sinensispsyched (Feb 11, 2012)

Yeah, I begged my mom for a cham already, didn't work. I believe that the anole in Florida, and he bit me. He was found inside the screening around the pool, and I found him within the first ten minutes of being in our house. He even ran across the pool, sort of like a basilisk.

Can't wait to be old and move out (no offense mom &amp; dad).


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Feb 11, 2012)

Take it in stride and enjoy your youth is my advise to you! You can never go back once you older, and there is the increased stress that age can bring. The grass is always greener on the other side of the fence till you get there, then you see your grass wasn't so bad.


----------



## MX83Drifter (Feb 11, 2012)

kinda off topic, but i noticed the title...

a close friend of mine has a few Ambilobi Panther Chameleons. they are freaking awesome.... and we have been recently looking for anoles to breed... haha, anoles make good feeder food. hahaha, just saying.... the chameleons will eat baby animals... mice and lizards and stuff...

in my opinions, chameleons are top tier. hahaha but if your parents wont let you have it, just give it some time. when i was younger my parents acted the same way, i just had to keep buggin them hahaha


----------



## sinensispsyched (Feb 11, 2012)

I try to keep buggin', and it usually works, but this time I've hit a dead end. I'm lucky enough to have mantids, and I'm afraid that if I bug too far, I'll lose that speciality as well.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Feb 12, 2012)

MX83Drifter said:


> kinda off topic, but i noticed the title...
> 
> a close friend of mine has a few Ambilobi Panther Chameleons. they are freaking awesome.... and we have been recently looking for anoles to breed... haha, anoles make good feeder food. hahaha, just saying.... the chameleons will eat baby animals... mice and lizards and stuff...
> 
> in my opinions, chameleons are top tier. hahaha but if your parents wont let you have it, just give it some time. when i was younger my parents acted the same way, i just had to keep buggin them hahaha


lol i did the same and got a mated pair of veiled chameleons and they ended up laying eggs.


----------



## rs4guy (Feb 16, 2012)

Panthers are awesome! My buddy has four, his greatest being a white/blue bar Abajano (Sp?)


----------

